# US RVs, my, how styles have changed!



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Stumbled across this site - might be of interest to fellow RV fans

http://www.kwyjibo.com/rv/

Dazzer....check out the 73 Concord with the "roof rack" :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda

Oh my god, they don't make em like they used to do they!!! 8O 

But that roof rack looks fantastic :lol: Can you make some enquiries for me to see if they still do them for the 2006 model?? Any change of you importing one specially for me?? 8O 

Wonder what that will do for the fuel consumption!!! :roll:


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi linda ill have the bluebird wonderloge

are they legal overhere


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dazzer, I reckon with a bit of angle iron and some old Blackpool boarding house bedsprings you could make your own :lol: :lol: 

Hi Dave, I rather like the 1970 32' Bluebird with the porthole window in the door! (Hope you are on the mend now :wink: )
I'd say they are as "legal" as a large Winnebago or Monaco coach, and possibly a bit more so :wink: :wink: 

Shame there are no internal shots of some of those RVs, would love to see inside them


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Linda,

Brilliant site, now we know what you do in your spare time!!

Looking through that lot you can see why the Airstream was such a fantastic looking bit of kit. Most of the others are soooo ugly!

Chris


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Its great to see a timeline like that, my favourite is the 1954 GMC, what lovely lines she had. Did the US have a window tax in 1970, if so that custom 34 would have been cheap to run.

The Landaus interest me, having just bought a GBM Landau, what is the history behind that name, anyone know? were they an independent bought out by GBM?


----------

